# Condensation in rear wardrobe



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

I seem to be getting damp in the bottom of my rear wardrobe the problem steems to be where the floor meets the wall, there is an aluminium strip joing the two panels and this seems to be covered in condensation,

Any ideas greatfully recieved

The van is a Pilot Reference 

Bryan


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Ventilation will help or a dehumidifier if on electric hook up. Warm moist air hits cold ali strip and it condenses.

Or try the cristals that absorb moisture if you are not on hook up.

Everybody suffers from it we get it in the tops of our lockers I open them dry them with a paper towel and leave them open.

Andy


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I would suspect a gap in the insulation. Especially if you have low heating on in the van or the sun is shining through the windows.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

You could cover the metal strip with some thin foam or bubble wrap, that should stop the condensation forming.

Peter


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*condensation*

 We had the same trouble in our old Hymer - solved it by putting the foil backed stuff you use for behind radiators - on the roll type. We used the van in very cold conditions and I lined every cupboard wall, top to bottom (foil side to the outside of the van) and could not believe the difference it made to the temperature - instead of a cold blast when you opened a top cupboard, it was just warm!! Simples... :wink:

Sundial


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

The best way to get rid of the condensation is to line out with thin non foam backed carpet and stuck on all surfaces with spray glue. All can be got from a local carpet shop. The carpet we used is very like car interior head lining. We lined out all our lockers and all of the garage walls for around £45 5 years ago and had no more problems.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Condensation*

With inadequate ventilation condensation will occur in the cold spots.
So I suppose th answer is insulate the coldspots or increase ventilation but in all probability it will or is already occuring in some unknown place.

My friends AS Nuevo sprung a roof leak, or so he thought as water was running down his wife's neck from the overhead locker.
As removed the roof cover to find the overcab corner insulation had been omitted during build. Sorted now, all for lumps of Polystyrene foam.

Steve


----------



## crackers (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi. I know the weather has been somewhat inclement but we have water in both back corners of our Holdswoth Rainbow at floor level. There is already some staining so this has presumably happened before. No apparent problems with gutters or rear doors. Does anyone know of any known weak points with the Renault trafic conversions that might cause ingress plesae?


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I got Andy a set of these and we put one on the wall of the overhead bed secured with velcro strip and the other over our bed.

Work great and you just re charge batteries every few months.

http://www.outdoorworld.co.uk/pyramid-dehumidifier-twin-pack-p-3144.html?currency=GBP

Put it into google and you will find them all over, including Ebay.

We did have the water collecting one but fell off shelf one day and splashed daughters face, big red blotches for 24 hours from burns, so becareful.

Mandy


----------

